# Happy Birthday Miley Cyrus



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Now do the right thing, and pose naked.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Game on!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dad must be proud


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had a computer rendition generated of what Miley Cyrus will look like if she falls into the Hollywood lifestyle.










---------- Post added at 06:20 ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 ----------


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

There really needs to be a "Vomit" button next to the "Thanks" button sometimes.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

She is now a legal beagle, I mean legal beaver!!!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

:cloud9://////Oh to be young again....


----------

